# 521 carb



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm having carb trouble. Usually I clean them up and they run, good or bad but this changes. Sometimes it goes lean and stalls while blowing, sometime it goes rich and chugs black smoke. Not sure why but as I get old, I'm running out of "give a @$%&" so I'll probably just replace it. 


From what I find, the carb should be a 632107 or 632107A. Is there a better source or seller for aftermarkets?


As for putting on a HF engine, are they a bolt-in?


----------



## SnoThro (Feb 20, 2016)

I'd suggest buying an OE carb. I've tried some of those aftermarkets and they're really hit and miss (big surprise). Some run fine, some run worse than the original carburetor it was replacing, some need cleaning and rebuilding right away, some have no adjustment in the needles. Your call. In a shop environment I cant be bothered anymore to play carb swap games so I just stick with OE.


You can use a 640084B carb in place of a lot of 5-6HP adjustable carbs. Non-adjustable just bolt on and go.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

The 632107 is the adjustable version of the 640084b. Amazon $15, The ROP Shop is my favorite seller. You can't beat their customer service.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm leaning towards the adjustable version just because I like to have that available.


----------

